
Instantly generate Kotlin types and serializers from JSON - dvdsgl
https://blog.quicktype.io/kotlin/
======
dvdsgl
quicktype infers types from JSON, then outputs models in Swift, Java,
Objective-C, and many other languages for reading that data. We just released
Kotlin support today, and we're looking for feedback on the generated code, or
what we could improve.

As usual, quicktype will:

    
    
      * Infer nice class and property names
      * Generate convenient `fromJson` and `toJson` methods for top-level types, including top-level arrays and maps
      * Deduplicate types inferred to be the same
      * Detect enums and emit custom marshaling code for them
      * Detect heterogeneous JSON data and emit sealed classes with custom marshaling code to keep your Kotlin typesafe
      * Distinguish Map<String, *> from custom object types automatically using Markov chains
    

Thank you for taking a look!

